# What is manly?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Traditionally, amongst my people, a man:
- Takes responsibility for everything he has or hasn't done
- Protects his family, wife, and children from harm
- Respects nature and the environment
- To be the leader of his household
- To love and understand women and appreciate their wisdom
- One of the more ancient rules also specify that men should not cry
- To never complain, to never whinge, to suck it up and be proud of overcoming anything

Do you agree with these?
I don't exactly follow all, but the last one I know I have to work on.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

"To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women. "


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Traditionally, amongst my people, a man:
> - Takes responsibility for everything he has or hasn't done
> - Protects his family, wife, and children from harm
> - Respects nature and the environment
> ...


Yup. I have trouble with the last one too sometimes.

I complain and whine sometimes. But I pretty much do that as I suck it up. In general folks come to me to overcome things that others are not willing to even attempt. No fear.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye... and it's even worse when I make jokes USING my frustrations to take the piss outta the situation - it helps =/

But darn it!


----------



## bossesgirl26 (Jun 19, 2011)

My husband is the Head of the House, the Alpha Male. He does all the things you mentioned. Althougth he does not whine. But if he has a complaint ofcourse I am going to hear about it. My husband does not yell or get upset. He has no reason to. He is respected and in control. He is the leader. And he also treats me like a queen and spoils me. But I know what is expected of me, my roles, my responsibilties, my chores, etc. He is a police officer. We are always running into people he knows. He is always talking, get phone calls, etc. I am expected to be patient, wait quietly and understanding of this. I know what behavior is expected of a police officers wife. I learned this when we were dating. I was very impatient and disrespectful one time when this happend in public. Uh and never was again. My husband and I are very traditional. But I love it. He makes me feel safe, protected and loved.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> "To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women. "


Yes!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Back hair!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

stritle said:


> when we question our manliness, we must ask ourselves:
> "What would Conan do?"


The Barbarian, or the red-headed talk show host?


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Being manly means not needlessly wringing your hands over what 'being manly' is.

Thats it... you have already sealed your fate. Lists of things to do are for girls. 

(pardon me... I need to go make dinner, vanquish a tribe of Huns, ravish my wife, tune up the engine on the tractor, make the kids giggle until they fart, help a neighbor take down a tree, speak at a local government meeting, help a little old lady with her groceries, and do enviable things at work...)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I still say so much of it comes down to personal responsibility. Keeping your side of the street clean, so to speak. Although I'm still not convinced that's a gender issue.

If I'm a strong person, I will be a strong man.

Now - if the question is related to what women find attractive in men, then its much more complicated.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Scare insurgents off the property.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

This is a good one, it all has to do with character. Loyalty, respect, honor, humor , dependability, leadership and tenderness.......how bout that, I just described my hubby...


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I still say so much of it comes down to personal responsibility. Keeping your side of the street clean, so to speak. *Although I'm still not convinced that's a gender issue.
> *
> If I'm a strong person, I will be a strong man.
> 
> Now - if the question is related to what women find attractive in men, then its much more complicated.


Mr Vanilla? For sure.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Scare insurgents off the property.


The English Man’s home really is the English Man’s Castle. So it always has been and so it always shall be. QED. I Veto! You can do what the heck you like. And good luck with that.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AFEH said:


> Mr Vanilla? For sure.


I missed you too Bob!!!

:smthumbup:

So you don't believe in personal accountability, regardless of gender?

Had a "manly" friend on Facebook the other night post about wanting a "bailout" for having made his mortgage payments on time.

I told him to hold his head high and have pride at meeting his obligations and responsibilities.

I don't want a handout - and pray that I never need one.

But - back to my point - I would have given the exact same advice to a woman making the same complaint.

Be accountable. Do what you need to do. Take care of the people you love. Pretty basic stuff - regardless of whether you do or don't have a penis.

Bob - would you like to get together sometime and practice Judo with me?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sure this is no consolation NG but I think Bob's vanilla and you're more like three scoops of a variety of flavors.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I missed you too Bob!!!
> 
> :smthumbup:
> 
> ...


If you went back in time, you don’t need to go too far back, men knew what it was to be a man. It came natural. They were taught by their fathers, uncles and elders. And by their mothers. Oh yes, by their mothers. It was my mother who taught me about personal responsibility by her interventions when I went wrong and my father who taught me by the way he lived his life.

But these days we get men like you talking about “gender neutral” in a thread about “What is manly”. You don’t introduce the term in supportive “positive” ways, rather you do it in a negative, sexist way.

But you can’t see it because you just don’t know how brain washed you are.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

My husband is my rock. We have a biblical marriage. If you read ephisians 5 v25-33. Just as I try to be a biblcle wife which is covered in the preceeding verses.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

AFEH said:


> If you went back in time, you don’t need to go too far back, men knew what it was to be a man. It came natural. They were taught by their fathers, uncles and elders. And by their mothers. Oh yes, by their mothers. It was my mother who taught me about personal responsibility by her interventions when I went wrong and my father who taught me by the way he lived his life.
> 
> But these days we get men like you talking about “gender neutral” in a thread about “What is manly”. You don’t introduce the term in supportive “positive” ways, rather you do it in a negative, sexist way.
> 
> But you can’t see it because you just don’t know how brain washed you are.


“Many societies have educated their male children on the simple device of teaching them not to be women.”
-Margaret Mead


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I had a friend whose last name was Manly. :rofl: So, i guess he was Mr. Manly.

My husband is manly. Dear god, he's so manly. But not douchey. Just...a man. When he's out working on the car and working around the house, fixing things WELL....with his tool belt.

OMG.

Instant pantie dropper.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AFEH said:


> If you went back in time, you don’t need to go too far back, men knew what it was to be a man. It came natural. They were taught by their fathers, uncles and elders. And by their mothers. Oh yes, by their mothers. It was my mother who taught me about personal responsibility by her interventions when I went wrong and my father who taught me by the way he lived his life.
> 
> But these days we get men like you talking about “gender neutral” in a thread about “What is manly”. You don’t introduce the term in supportive “positive” ways, rather you do it in a negative, sexist way.
> 
> But you can’t see it because you just don’t know how brain washed you are.


My definition of what it means to be a man isn't negative at all.

You tell me I'm brainwashed and too gender neutral, yet you point out that your mother also helped you learn to be a man.

I'll be eating pork rhinds on the couch in my underwear, scratching my balls and watching girls beach volleyball if anyone needs me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

I am a man. Therefore anything I do is by definition "manly".

Very simple. 

And I got a laugh at the Conan quote, thanks for that.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I think I pick up the "manly" vibe when a guy makes me feel like if something tragic were to happen, we'd live.

Not that he's going to get all jock douche bag at everyone who upsets me and pick a million fights in public, but its enough to know said guy can protect and keep me safe in all ways that does apply. (literal and figuratively)

I know more about cars that my limboing spouse, I'm more hands on, I move more mountains and am more apt to climb under the sink, but I am still a very small female in a big world, and I feel safe with him. To me, that's as manly as I need.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

being comfortable with who your are.
standing your ground when need be.
Thinking for your self.
pulling up your boot straps when the going gets rough.

showing your wife how much you love her! and showing her the door if she dosn't appreicate it.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My hubsand and I are equally head of the household. We work together as a team.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

